# Convert Real Player format to Windows Media format?



## WishIknow

Does anyone know how to or a program convert from Real Player format to Windows Media Player format?


----------



## WishIknow

Somebody suggested me to use ConvertMovie. Does anyone have experience with this software?


----------



## mphair

i thought real player format was mostly streaming stuff...movie.r kind of extension. where it would be like 5 kb big and it would essentially be a link to a movie instead of the actual movie?
-mphair


----------



## WishIknow

Hi mphair,

There are quite a few videos downloaded which are Real Player format, -.rm extension . I would liket to edit it with Windows Movie Maker which does not work with Real Player format. Thereofe I'm looking for a program which would convert the Windows Meadis format.


----------



## WishIknow

I found one - a program called Super AVConverter. It's not free but works well.


----------



## supan0v4

I found great convert called WinAvi it does most things, though u do need alot of codecs and is not for free unless...


----------



## scuzzy

If you want to try freeware try Real7ime Converter from http://r7cproj.euro.ru/indexe.htm It can capture streming real audio/video files and converts them to AVI format in addition to converting stored files. 
To capture streaming media you can try Streambox Ripper.


----------

